# Red Fish Blue Fish a sad day



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

We... it is a sad day....

The one LFS (and closest) that I drove over 100km to (peterborough), has lost all their SW stock. Over 40K in stock lost due to a 2 day power failure caused by the wind storms. "Wind" was not covered in his insurance plan apparently. 

The owner Sean, is still doing FW but the SW content is now pre-order / special order only... Which SUCKS. I went to pick up a bit of live rock to start seeding the new tank and he had none. He had to grab it out of his personal tank (yes, he's that nice of a guy). But on special order I have to order in 50lb boxes... Ummm no. 

Well Sean, my heart goes out for you!! Best of luck!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's too bad - here I am complaining that Menagerie is 4 or 5 km away.......


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

wtf Eric, menage is just a step out your door lol.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG, that must have been devastating for him 



J-P said:


> We... it is a sad day....
> 
> The one LFS (and closest) that I drove over 100km to (peterborough), has lost all their SW stock. Over 40K in stock lost due to a 2 day power failure caused by the wind storms. "Wind" was not covered in his insurance plan apparently.
> 
> ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I try to make it out there every few months - unfortunately without much space to house new acquisitions, it's not much fun. It's like going to the candy store and being told you can't buy anything. Who wants that?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh I know what that feels like Ameekplec...

Wow.. Poor guy :/


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That really sucks huge, JP... I've never been there, does he normally have a decent SW selection? I'm sure it's nothing like NAFB or SUM, but I still like to check out other shops.

He should really get a generator for stuff like this, might pay itself off one day. Too bad he wasn't prepared and lost the stock. Let me know if he's selling dead live rock for real cheap.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a link to their website.
http://www.einsteinaquatics.ca/
--
Paul


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

50seven said:


> That really sucks huge, JP... I've never been there, does he normally have a decent SW selection? I'm sure it's nothing like NAFB or SUM, but I still like to check out other shops.
> 
> He should really get a generator for stuff like this, might pay itself off one day. Too bad he wasn't prepared and lost the stock. Let me know if he's selling dead live rock for real cheap.


I don't know about the dead rock.. but as far as NAFB, he was getting close. BEAUTIFUL stock of corals and fish, all hand selected from the supplier. I loved to go see his stars and stripes puffer.. it was HUGE (larger than a foot ball) and used to joke about him taking care of "my fish" for me.

He still has his personal eel tank, the last of the SW aquariums that he has. All the previous tanks are being sold off as well as pumps, powerheads and skimmers. The powerheads were going for $10 each.. and the pumps up to $90 (similar to the 1/4 hp pumps). I didn't see a price on the skimmers though. Tanks were going for less than a $1 per gallon up to 40 gallons (non drilled) and drilled tanks were about $2.00 a gallon.

This weekend we have to rent a truck to get the last of our stuff out of the house and if I can get a few friends to help, I might just drop off the big 210+ at his shop as an ROAK (if it can be done).


----------



## rossco838 (Aug 6, 2011)

There is another salt water store in peterborough called under the sea much better customer service...have had wayyyyyyy to many bad experiences with sean from rfbf..yes sad he lost his stock but honestly goto under the sea u will not be sorry 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I was there beginning of July for frozen food I had ordered and all but one saltwater was gone then. It looked then like they would be going out of business soon. The wind storms were in August?? Nobody in downtown Peterborough lost power for 2 days?? Smells fishy


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ohhhh I had no idea. Thank you so much for that tid bit of info about the other store


----------



## rossco838 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ya rfbf had a deal if you spent 500 u get 20% off your next purchase...well i spent 500 he did not honour the 20%...the list goes on...if you should happen to goto under the sea tell Pat the owner Ross recommended you stop by 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazongypsy said:


> I was there beginning of July for frozen food I had ordered and all but one saltwater was gone then. It looked then like they would be going out of business soon. The wind storms were in August?? Nobody in downtown Peterborough lost power for 2 days?? Smells fishy


strange... I go there about 2 times a year to pick up supplies so you're more informed than I am. I remember when he started and was there for the opening ceremony. I know new starts can be hard but I thought he was at least doing OK for the time being.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

rossco838 said:


> Ya rfbf had a deal if you spent 500 u get 20% off your next purchase...well i spent 500 he did not honour the 20%...the list goes on...if you should happen to goto under the sea tell Pat the owner Ross recommended you stop by
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


That is odd to me... I have always been given any discount advertised or otherwise with that shop. I suppose that it is a case of personal circumstance, but if that has happened to you nonresistance and fair treatment should be applied to all.


----------

